# Extensor Digitorum Longus Lengthening



## orthopaedic01 (Jun 1, 2009)

What would you use as code for Extensor digitorum longus lengthening of the toe?  "Medial capsule was reefed and shortened with 3-0 Ethibond and the extensor digitorum longus was lengthened in Z-fashion."

Thanks!


----------



## mbort (Jun 1, 2009)

was a capsulotomy done at the same time?


----------



## orthopaedic01 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes it was, thanks!


----------

